# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2010



## PCGH_Marco (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 08/2010 startet am Freitag. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab *7. Juli* am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 08/2010 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Aktuelle Umfrage zur PC Games Hardware 08/2010

Umfrage Heft-DVD 08/2010

Grüße,
Marco


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Juli 2010)

Das Cover sieht nicht übel aus, da scheinen gute Dinge drin zustehen. Freu mich auf die Ausgabe.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2010)

Hab mir gestern die neue PC Games geholt, die neue PCGH lommt ja arg spät diesen Monat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2010)

Wie immer erster Mittwoch


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Ist halt Pech, wenn der Erste des Monats ein Donnerstag ist.


----------



## windows (2. Juli 2010)

Scheint, wie meistens, interessant zu sein.


----------



## helleye (3. Juli 2010)

Bei mir gibt es Probleme beim Abspielen der Videos  Wenn ich die Videos von der DVD starte sucht das Laufwerk ständig (also dieses Lesekopf-Verschiebe-Geräusch) was dazu führt,dass das Video stockt. Zweiter PC zum testen der DVD steht momentan leider nicht zur Verfügung. Habe das Problem umgangen, indem ich die Videos auf Festplatte kopiert habe (nerv). Hat das Verhalten noch jemand festgestellt?


----------



## magic 007 (3. Juli 2010)

kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist das Papier wirklich ein wenig dünner?
Da hat man bei jedem umblättern angst die Seite einzureisen


----------



## helleye (3. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, aus irgend nem Grund funktionieren das Abspielen der Videos von der DVD doch  Keine Ahnung was beim ersten Test das Problem war. 
Die Papierstärke hat imho nicht abgenommen, zumindest nicht seit den letzten paar Ausgaben. Wenns noch dünner wird geht das aber langsam in Richtung einer heiligen Schrift


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (3. Juli 2010)

Wie immer sehr interessant. 
Viel Zeit zum lesen hatte ich noch nicht, ist auch heute erst gekommen.
Das PCGH in Gefahr Video ist gelungen, aber wieso nicht mehr auf der Main?
Der CPU Kühler Test ist gut, hatte mich schon über die Noctua NH-D14 Bewertung im Einkaufsführer gewundert, jetzt sieht es schon besser mit der Note 2,14 aus.
Mich hätte der Vergleich von der WLP MX4 zur MX2 und 3 interessiert.
Finde SATA6Gb/s bringt in Spielen kaum einen vorteil, ob sich das Bild jetzt in Ausnahmefällen eine Sekunde eher aufbaut oder nicht, ist doch fast egal.
Zwei Netzteile koppeln ist auch interessant. Schön das auch mal wieder neue Headsets getestet wurden. Spiele im Hardware Check ist auch nichts wirklich neues, ähnliche Tests gab es ja die ganze zeit im Heft/Internet. Nehme nun auch ab und zu Google Chrom als Browser aber mein Standard Browser ist Opera wegen der Geschwindigkeit und dem niedrigen Ressourcenverbrauch, wiso steht da im Heft befriedigend? Der Verbrauch ist bei mir um einiges mit Opera besser, gerade bei vielen Tabs, bin verwundert das der Firefox dort sehr gut bekommen hat. Sonst ist in der Hardwarewelt nicht viel neues geschehen, die Fermis, die GTX 465 und die 6 Kerner wurden schon getestet. Bei mir gehen die Videos 1a.


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Juli 2010)

Die Ausgabe ist wieder sehr gelungen, vor allem das es mit der id-Tech weitergeht hat mir gefallen. Aber auch die vielen Spielebenchmarks sind super. Beim retro Video hätte man euch aber ruhig sehen dürfen


----------



## Shi (3. Juli 2010)

Meine is noch nicht da, ist eure heute gekommen?


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (3. Juli 2010)

Ja, ist heute gekommen.


----------



## magic 007 (3. Juli 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Meine is noch nicht da, ist eure heute gekommen?



jo, meine auch heute vormittag um 11^^


----------



## xeonsys (3. Juli 2010)

und was steht in der vorschau auf heft 09/2010

mfg xeonsys


----------



## magic 007 (3. Juli 2010)

PCGH spezial: pc im eigenbau

test:40 grakas

windows 7 tools

prozessoren im wandel der zeit
MB test (30 mal AM3)
USB3.0 wie am sie am besten aufrüsten!

joa, des wars!^^

kannst du dann ja bei deiner selbst nachlesen!^^


----------



## xeonsys (3. Juli 2010)

magic 007 schrieb:


> PCGH spezial: pc im eigenbau
> 
> test:40 grakas
> 
> ...



thx


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2010)

magic 007 schrieb:


> kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist das Papier wirklich ein wenig dünner?
> Da hat man bei jedem umblättern angst die Seite einzureisen


 
Überall wird irgendwo immer gespart, halt auch bei dem Papier.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2010)

Am Papier hat sich _imo_ nichts geändert.


----------



## magic 007 (3. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Am Papier hat sich _imo_ nichts geändert.



mhh, dann hab ich mich wohl iwi getäuscht

also sry für die falsche behauptung


----------



## X Broster (3. Juli 2010)

PCGH testete auf Seite 95 im Zusammenhang mit "3D am PC" die Radeon HD 5890.

Des weiteren wurde MSI´s 890FX Board auf Seite 71 irrtümlicher Weise in der Kategorie 1366-Mainboard eingeordnet*
*ist bei AM3-Mainboard vorhanden


----------



## Sok4R (4. Juli 2010)

Heft hab ich noch nicht durch, Feedback zu später.
Aber zur DVD: was hat euch bei der Ordnerstruktur der Videos geritten? Ich lade immer alle Videos in die Playlist des VLC, mit den einzelnen Ordner macht ihr das ganze unnötig schwer - vor allem, da in jedem Ordner ein Video ist. Ich finde das ganze ungefähr so sinnvoll wie damals, als ihr die Linux-Patches von UT2004 in eine selbstentpackene Windows-EXE-Datei gepackt habt, alle Videos in einem Ordner ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Shi (4. Juli 2010)

Heft ist gut 

Das Spiel ist wie Crysis, nur ist die KI dümmer, die Grafik extrem viel schlechter und es ist langweilig wenn man nicht gerade in einem Mech unterwegs ist


----------



## Xarxes (4. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel hat mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker gerissen.
Besonders interessant fand/finde ich die Artikel über den Mini-PC, das Kühlungs-Special und die kurze Netbook-Übersicht/Tests am Ende. Jedoch ist mir bei letzterer ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen. Auf Seite 125 in der Tabelle sollte die 3. Spalte mit Sicherheit "GPU" statt "Akku" heißen .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2010)

Kommende Ausgabe geht's mit Netbooks weiter


----------



## BikeRider (4. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mich Überraschen lassen.
Ich freue mich schon beim Shoppen das Heft in den Händen zu halten und dann das erste mal in einen Cafe` zu schmökern


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Kommende Ausgabe geht's mit Netbooks weiter



Echt? Ich dachte, es wären (Sub-)Notebooks. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2010)

Die Fließen sind grenzend


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich fand die 08er Ausgabe echt gut... 

Da ist diesmal wirklich viel Info drinnen, was man gut zum Zusammenstellen eines neuen Knechts gebrauchen kann....


----------



## rabensang (5. Juli 2010)

Wiedereinmal eine Klasse Ausgabe, aber bei dem Wärmeleitpastetest, sind die Bilder von der Thermalright Chillfactor III und II vertauscht.

MFG


----------



## ile (5. Juli 2010)

CPU-Kühler-Test: @ Stephan: Bitte nicht mehr so positiv von diesen klumpigen Push-Pins reden, die sind absoluter Schrott, da hatte dein Vorgänger Henner die passendere Meinung zu, wie ich finde: "Super, der Trend geht weg von den Push-Pins". Zudem wurde überhaupt nicht richtig auf den Lüfter, der dem Scythe Yasya beiliegt, eingegangen, dass dieser nämlich in speziell definierten Umdrehungsbereichen arbeitet, welche man selbst definiert.

 recht viele Tippfehler: Seiten 115, 113, 25f, 134, (Suche den Fehler! )

 SATA 6GB/s-Artikel

 Hardware-Check Spiele

 recht gutes Kühlungsspecial

 Von Mini-PCs ham wa doch jetzt erst mal genug gehört, oder?


----------



## flashdanc3 (5. Juli 2010)

ich hab nen schreibfehler entdeckt^^

seite 113 absatz "zweikern performance" ... dürfte jedem beim lesen selbst auffallen 

oh ich seh grad,mein vorredner hat den schon erwähnt...son mist  naja ich hab jetzt schon geschrieben...deswegen...hehe


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juli 2010)

ile schrieb:


> CPU-Kühler-Test: @ Stefan: Bitte nicht mehr so positiv von diesen klumpigen Push-Pins reden, die sind absoluter Schrott, da hatte dein Vorgänger Henner die passendere Meinung zu, wie ich finde: "Super, der Trend geht weg von den Push-Pins". Zudem wurde überhaupt nicht richtig auf den Lüfter, der dem Scythe Yasya beiliegt, eingegangen, dass dieser nämlich in speziell definierten Umdrehungsbereichen arbeitet, welche man selbst definiert.


Wenn ich sage, dass der Yasya _trotz Push-Pins_ wertvolle Punkte beim Montagesystem sammelt, impliziert das nicht, dass die Push-Pin-Befestigung das Maß aller Dinge ist. Fakt ist aber, dass sowohl bei AMD als auch Intel prinzipiell eine Montage ohne zusätzliche Werkzeuge oder Ausbauen der Hauptplatine möglich ist, was die Eigenschaftsnote nicht wesentlich, aber etwas verbessert. Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich im Kommentar angesprochen habe: Wenn jemand Push-Pins auf den Tod nicht ausstehen kann, bringt auch eine tolle Endnote nichts - genau dafür wurde die Testtabelle mit diesen Informationen angereichert.
Übrigens bin ich ein umständlicher Stephan mit "ph".


----------



## NCphalon (5. Juli 2010)

Das PCGH in Gefahr Video is ja ma Geil^^

Wenn ich irgendwann das Geld hab hol ich mir so en Teil^^ (Also nie^^)


----------



## rabensang (5. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben Stefan.

Der Yasya ist in seiner Montage wirklich einfach. Ob´s mit den Push Pins gefällt, sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. Es sei jedoch gesagt, dass sich die Puhs-Pins von Scythe etwas stabiler anfühlen, als es beim Rest der Hersteller ist. Natürlich geht nichts über eine stabile Verschraubung. Alle Montage-Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Persönliche Meinungen variiren immer stark und lassen sich daher nicht in die Tests mit einbeziehen. 

@ ile: 

Wie kann ein Lüfter in speziell definierten Drehzahlen mit dem Kühler gut zusammenarnbeiten, wenn der User diese selbst bestimmt? Der Satz ist ein wiederspruch in sich. Jeder andere Lüfter lässt sich per PWM oder Lüftersteuerung auch selbst regeln, von daher ist das nix besonderes.


----------



## Manny G. (5. Juli 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das Cover sieht nicht übel aus, da scheinen gute Dinge drin zustehen. Freu mich auf die Ausgabe.



Das Cover der PCGH sieht *IMMER* gut aus!


----------



## ile (5. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage, dass der Yasya _trotz Push-Pins_ wertvolle Punkte beim Montagesystem sammelt, impliziert das nicht, dass die Push-Pin-Befestigung das Maß aller Dinge ist. Fakt ist aber, dass sowohl bei AMD als auch Intel prinzipiell eine Montage ohne zusätzliche Werkzeuge oder Ausbauen der Hauptplatine möglich ist, was die Eigenschaftsnote nicht wesentlich, aber etwas verbessert.



Ok, hab ich wohl etwas falsch interpretiert, aber ich bin trotzdem gegen eine Aufwertung, wenn ein Kühler bei Intel-Boards mit Push-Pins befestigst wird, denn die sind zwar Werkzeuglos, das bringt aber nichts, wenn ich trotzdem 10mal so lange brauche wie mit Werkzeug.  Von mir aus nicht abwerten, weil auch einige damit gut klar kommen, aber ich ja nun auch nicht gerade der einzige, der diese Fummelteile gut findet. 
Die AMD-Klammern sind ja ok, v. a. wenn es das System mit den Umklapphebel ist.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich ein umständlicher Stephan mit "ph".


Ach ja, sorry, hab ich ausgebessert. 



rabensang schrieb:


> @ ile:
> 
> Wie kann ein Lüfter in speziell definierten Drehzahlen mit dem Kühler gut zusammenarnbeiten, wenn der User diese selbst bestimmt? Der Satz ist ein wiederspruch in sich. Jeder andere Lüfter lässt sich per PWM oder Lüftersteuerung auch selbst regeln, von daher ist das nix besonderes.



Ich hatte versucht, möglichst kompakt eines der Features des dem Yasya beiliegenden Lüfters zu erläutern, offenbar hast du es nicht so ganz verstanden.Siehe: Slip Stream 120 PWM Adjustable: Scythe EU GmbH 
Zugegeben, ich finde dieses Feature nicht so nötig, aber wenn man schon einen extra Kasten macht, in dem der Yasya beschrieben wird, sollte man das vielleicht reinschreiben, aber so wichtig wars dann auch wieder nicht 


 Und das Retro-Video ist auch nicht schlecht, gut an Henner (  ) kommt keiner ran, aber das kann man auch nicht erwarten. Nur die Logos rechts und links oben: Die kann man sich echt sparen, ich weiß schließlich, dass das Video von PCGH ist und die Homepage von PCGH kenne ich auch.


----------



## Astimon (5. Juli 2010)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wären Vergleiche zwischen den OC- und NonOC-Versionen der Grafikkarten.

Also quasi wie sich z.B. 5770 IceQ von der Turbo Variante unterscheidet (Leistungsaufnahme, Lüftersteuerung) oder auch 5850 VaporX/Toxic.

Sind denn in näherer Zukunft Tests der NocOC Varianten geplant? Weil irgendwie testet ihr nur die OC Varianten. Auf diese größtenteils lächerliche Übertaktung kann ich verzichten wenn ich da Preis (höhere Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke?) sehe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2010)

Welche Karte interessiert dich genau?


----------



## Astimon (6. Juli 2010)

Die HIS HD5770 IceQ5, da die Turbo Version in euren Tests rein Lautstärkemäßig für eine IceQ katastrophal abgeschnitten hat.

Aber auch einem Test der 5850 VaporX von Sapphire würde mich interessieren, da ich mal wissen will, ob durch die fehlende Übertaktung (und evt. andere Lüftersteuerung im BIOS?) die Lautstärke nochmal besser wird.

Aber primär die HIS Karte. Wäre wirklich super wenn da etwas in die Richtung kommen würde. Danke!


----------



## Luigi93 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, das Magazin durchzulesen (Urlaub). Mir fällt aber auf, dass mein Laufwerk fast abhebt, wenn ich Chrome SpecForce installiere. Zum Glück ist das bei den Videos nicht der Fall. Das Retrovideo ist dieses Mal am besten (die Uncut-Videos kannte ich ja schon) und natürlich gefällt mir auch wieder das "PCGH in Gefahr"-Video.


----------



## Grilgan (7. Juli 2010)

Habe das Heft bereits hauptsächlich durchgelesen, ein paar Dinge fehlen mir noch.
Aber allen im allen finde ich die Ausgabe deutlich besser gelungen als die letzte.

Gut finde ich vorallem den GTX 465 Artikel, Hersteller-Designs der GTX4x0, Kühlungsspecial und den Spiele Härtetest. Und vorallem den Steam Artikel fand ich sehr interessant 
Der Netzteil Artikel ist sehr gut geschrieben, interessiert mich persönlich aber nicht so.
Und Mini-PCs im Eigenbau? Das war doch schon letzte und/oder vorletzte Ausgabe? Vollkommen unnötig. Einziger Minuspunkt in Sachen Artikeln 

Die DVD habe ich mir noch nicht angeguckt.


----------



## audiking84 (7. Juli 2010)

Mal ne frage wie könnt ihr eine GTX480m auf 500/1000/1550MHz übertakten?
(Heft Seite 128)

Da ist doch sicher 1350MHz gemeint?

Das Limit bei mir ist nämlich 1300MHz!
Würde mich echt interessieren!

gruß audiking


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2010)

Nein, der Speicher ging wirklich auf 1.550 MHz. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xeonsys (7. Juli 2010)

gerade gekauft das heft.


----------



## audiking84 (7. Juli 2010)

OK, komisch, den bei mir ist gleich schluss mit OC


----------



## Shihayazat (7. Juli 2010)

Habe das Heft heute gekauft und gleich mal im Groben durchgelesen...

Ich finde das SPecial zur Kühlung gut gelungen, hatte mir aber erhofft dass sich zu den Daten der verschiedenen Kühler endlich mal die Einbaurichtung auf AM3 Boards gesellt 
Das wäre doch mal ein hervorragendes Zusatzmaterial zur Bestenliste...

Außerdem fänd ich es gut, wenn in Zukunft (spätestens...) die RAM bei den kühlern mitberücksichtigt würde...nicht als Wertungskriterium sondern als zusätzliche Entscheidungshilfe...ich bin schon seit Wochen stets auf der Suche nach verläßlichen Angaben, welcher Kühler denn nun über meine Ripjaws passt...und leider hat nicht jeder Hersteller so eine hervorragende Liste wie Noctua...

Davon abgesehen aber ein Genuss Hardware-tests zu lesen, die den Namen verdienen...


P.S. Aufgrund dieser Liste bin ich seit ein paar Minuten Premium Abonnent


----------



## Taitan (7. Juli 2010)

Gute Ausgabe, besonders gefällt mir, dass seit 2 Ausgaben endlich mal wieder WaKü Abhängige gefüttert werden. 

lg, jessy


----------



## winpoet88 (7. Juli 2010)

Habe mir die neue Ausgabe (DvD) so eben besorgt: Am besten haben mir folgende Artikel gefallen:

- VGA Kühlung am Limit
- Computex Highlights
- Vom Silizium zum Chip; -Prozessoren 2011;-Thuban aufrüstaktion;-SATA 6 Gb/s - der optimale Mini PC;-Hardware Check Spiele.

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Freeak (7. Juli 2010)

Wirklich gutes Heft, insbesonders "Henner lebt" war wieder Spitzenklasse.

Was habe ich mich vor lachen fast weggeschmissen.  Wirklich genial, das wünsche ich mir ab sofort JEDEN MONAT.

Und wenn es euch glücken sollte, bitte holt ihn von seinem Boot zurück in euer Boot.


----------



## winpoet88 (7. Juli 2010)

Übrigens PCGH-TEAM: Der Bonuscode 278K (Hardware Check Spiele) funktioniert nicht!!

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2010)

**klick mich**


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2010)

Die Daten zu "X6 in der Praxis" stimmen nicht ganz. Auf Seite 66 Unten Links steht PhenomII X6 1090T | 2.8 GHz, 9 MiByte Cache. Es sind 3.2 GHz, sonst wärs nen 1055T.


----------



## Daniel_M (9. Juli 2010)

Shihayazat schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen aber ein Genuss Hardware-tests zu lesen, die den Namen verdienen...
> 
> 
> P.S. Aufgrund dieser Liste bin ich seit ein paar Minuten Premium Abonnent




Vielen Dank für das Lob - darüber freuen wir uns natürlich sehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das Cover interessant, mit dem Hinweis, dass der Artikel über die Chipfertigung auf Seite 24 zu finden ist, aber erst auf Seite 52 gelesen werden kann.  
Ich frage mich, wie sich solche Fehler einschleichen können?


----------



## ile (9. Juli 2010)

Was ich ziemlich schlecht finde: Warum wurde der Prolimatech Armaggedon nicht zusätzlich mit einem 140mm-Lüfter getestet?!! Der ist schließlich dafür konzipiert worden!  Es hätte ja gereicht, wenn die entprechenden Ergebnisse im Fließtext erwähnt worden wären, weil es nicht in die Wertungstabelle passt, aber das gar nciht zu testen, finde ich nicht ok!


----------



## Bääängel (9. Juli 2010)

Die Ausgabe gefällt mir beim ersten Durchblättern wieder sehr. 
Kritikpunkt: Die Schei* 1&1 Werbung, die nervt langsam. 

*Klugscheiß*

Auf Seite 10 hat sich in der 3. Lüfterkonfiguration ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen. Spme anstatt Sone.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2010)

Die schei* Werbung sichert Existenzen und hält den Heftpreis konstant, ist also unschätzbar unschei*e. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die schei* Werbung sichert Existenzen und hält den Heftpreis konstant, ist also unschätzbar unschei*e.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Müsst ihr halt mehr Geld verlangen. Aber ich weiß noch, wo man sich über Porno-Werbung bzw. diese Handy-Werbung aufgeregt hat, weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr ob das in eurem Magazin war.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juli 2010)

Mehr Geld zahlen wollen die wenigsten - leider, aber auch verständlich.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2010)

Ich würde locker ein paar Euro mehr zahlen, nur um diese Werbung loszuwerden. Naja, schade dass man das z.B. nicht für gewisse Abonnenten einrichten kann.


----------



## winpoet88 (10. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Bonuscode! Ich finde diese Ausgabe wieder sehr gelungen, waren viele interessante Themen dabei, welche habe ich bereits aufgezählt. Weiter so........euer treuer Printleser...!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## plusminus (10. Juli 2010)

Bei meiner Ausgabe ist die Druckquali. schlecht besonders seite 40. unten (Lautstärke,Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme)ist unscharf und verwaschen war nach dem Kauf noch in einem anderem Zeitschriftenhandel und habe ein paar Ausgaben durchgeblättert mit dem selben Ergebniss.


----------



## Bääängel (11. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist alles normal. 

@Thema Werbung
Dass die Werbung die Existenz sichert ist klar, jedoch ist das beim Durchblättern einfach unangenehm, wenn von den ersten 23 Seiten 5 ganze mit 1&1 Werbung vollgeklatscht sind. Dann lieber dafür 1,2 Seiten Alternate mehr, das hat wenigstens mehr mit dem Thema Hardware zu tun und passt besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2010)

Was würde denn das Magazin kosten, wenn es werbefrei wäre?


----------



## Lebedew (13. Juli 2010)

Servus, ich habe ein paar Fragen zur aktuellen Ausgabe:

1. Auf Seite 44 werden neue GTX 465 Karten vorgestellt die die gleiche Anschlussvielfalt wie die derzeitigen ATI Karten bieten - unter anderem auch Displayport. Liegen euch Informationen vor ob die Karten auch mehr als zwei Monitore ansteuern können?

2. Auf Seite 98 und 99 berichtet Ihr über SoftTH. Im Abschnitt _Leistung von SoftTH_ berichtet Ihr das SoftTH trotz geringerer Auflösung nur halb so schnell ist wie Eyefinity.

Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen:

- ich würde von Euch gerne wissen womit Ihr das gemessen habt?
- welche SoftTH version habt Ihr genutzt?
- wie sieht die SoftTH.cfg aus?

Gruß


----------



## BikeRider (13. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mehr Geld zahlen wollen die wenigsten - leider, aber auch verständlich.


 Ich zahle 50 Cent mehr, wenn die Werbung so platziert ist, das man sie ohne Verluste heraus trennen kann und wenn Vollversionen auf der Disk sind, wo man sich nicht registrieren muss.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bekomme Dirt 2 nicht dazu überredet mit dem SSAA-Tool zusammen zu arbeiten 

Gibts da nen Trick? Ich hab versucht die Dirt2 und die dirt2_game.exe ein zu binden, aber ich kann keine höhere Auflösung auswählen.

Bad Company läuft aber tadellos.
Und zur nächsten Ausgabe gibts echt eine signierte Version des Tools  ? Das wäre echt genial!


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich find die aktuelle Ausgabe gut. Was ich mich aber schonmal bei dem Mini ITX "Special" gefragt habe und mich jetz immer noch frage ist:


Warum wird bei Mini ITX Rechnern immer das SG0*6* genommen und nicht das SG05???

Das SG05 ist günstiger und hat meiner Meinung nach eine bessere Lüftung/Kühlung, weil der Frontlüfter nicht so "versteckt" ist wie beim 06er. Das Sg05 sollte man im Heft empfehlen. 

Es geht nicht ums aussehen...das ist geschmackssache. Aber ich wollte das nur mal erwähnen, damit Leute die sich ein Mini ITX Sys zusammenbauen wollen auch ein wenig Geld (ca. 20€) sparen koennen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Juli 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Dirt 2 nicht dazu überredet mit dem SSAA-Tool zusammen zu arbeiten
> 
> Gibts da nen Trick? Ich hab versucht die Dirt2 und die dirt2_game.exe ein zu binden, aber ich kann keine höhere Auflösung auswählen.



Läuft das Spiel bei dir eventuell im DX9-Modus? Da geht's nicht.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Und zur nächsten Ausgabe gibts echt eine signierte Version des Tools  ? Das wäre echt genial!



Ja, die gibt's, das ist schon sicher. Eventuell sogar eine Version mit GUI (grafische Oberfläche). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Juli 2010)

@PCGH_RAFF:

Was hälst du von meinem "Vorschlag"? Wäre es nich wohl ne bessere Idee das SG05 zu nehmen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Läuft das Spiel bei dir eventuell im DX9-Modus? Da geht's nicht.



Nene, ganz sicher  So viel darfst du mir schon zutrauen.^^
DX11, auch sehen am schwarzen Hintergrund von Fraps.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, die gibt's, das ist schon sicher. Eventuell sogar eine Version mit GUI (grafische Oberfläche).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ihr seid die größten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Juli 2010)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @PCGH_RAFF:
> 
> Was hälst du von meinem "Vorschlag"? Wäre es nich wohl ne bessere Idee das SG05 zu nehmen?



Dazu müssen sich die Redakteure äußern, die die betroffenen Artkel verbrochen haben. Die helfen dir bestimmt morgen weiter. 



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nene, ganz sicher  So viel darfst du mir schon zutrauen.^^
> DX11, auch sehen am schwarzen Hintergrund von Fraps.



Ok, da kennt sich einer aus.  

Ich habe mal etwas recherchiert und erst dabei bemerkt, dass ich dieses Problem auch schon hatte ... _Dirt 2_ funktioniert mit der aktuellen Version nicht. Die Custom Resolution wird nicht angezeigt. Möglich, dass Thomas das in kommenden Releases ändert.

Guckst du Info-Thread.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ihr seid die größten



Jo.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juli 2010)

Du hast es sogar selber im Thread geschrieben das es nicht geht 

Na dann ist warten angesagt, aber Dirt 2 wäre echt perfekt, ist noch genug Luft nach oben.


----------



## schlumpf666 (15. Juli 2010)

Beim Headset Test hat mir die Wertung der Mikrofonqualität gefehlt oder zumindest eine erwähnung wie sich die Headsets unterscheiden wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.

Hab selbst seit kurzem das PC360, ein Kumpel hat es auch... wir sind beide mit dem Mikro nicht so wirklich zufrieden. (ist einfach zu empfindlich und lässt auch durch stunden langem einstellen nicht wirklich beheben)
Das Mirko von meinem alten Headset (Sennheiser PC161) war da finde ich und er (hatte das selbe) besser.

Ansonsten ist die Ausgabe wieder einmal Super gelungen!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2010)

Hab ihr den keine Korrekturleser die sich mit CPUs kennen?
Startseite zu CPUs.

"Intel Bringt neues Core i7 Topmodell"

"... der L3 Cache bleibt mit acht Mibyte unverändert"

Aber es handelt sich um ein Gulftown (i7-990X) mit 12MB


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ihr seid die größten


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich immer noch kein Luxx Magazin als Vergleich in den Händen gehalten hab.


----------



## q67oc (18. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Prozessor Leistungsindex ist von allen Phenom II x6 Prozessoren der Truecrypt wert mit dem Paint.Net wert vertauscht worden. Oder sind die da so extrem unterlegen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte mir im SATA 6Gb/s Artikel gewünscht, das man eine SATA 6Gb/s *HDD* (keine SSD, da lohnt es sich eher) auch an einem SATA 3Gb/s Controller testet.
Als Vergleich ob es was bringt, bei einer HDD die nicht mal die SATA 3Gb/s specs aus reizt.

Den so vermittelt der Artikel irgendwie den Eindruck " OMG, wir brauchen alle SATA 6GB/s, oder wir sterben". (überspitzt gesagt)

Nicht das ein paar Leser auf die Idee kommen, ihr Mainboard wechseln zu müssen weil sie eine SATA 6Gb/s HDD gekauft haben.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe einen Fehler auf der Seite 134 gefunden. Die TDP von dem AMD Phenom II X4 945 beträgt 95W(aktuelles C3-Stepping) und nicht 125W(veraltetes C2- Stepping). Außerdem hat der Phenom II X4 965 eine TDP von 125W(aktuelles C3-Stepping). 

Ansonsten eine gelungene Ausgabe.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juli 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ansonsten eine gelungene Ausgabe.



Finde ich auch 


Aber...
Die Druckqualität ist verbesserungswürdig


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich immer noch kein Luxx Magazin als Vergleich in den Händen gehalten hab.



Ein was?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein was?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Sag ich doch, das Magazin gibts überhaupt nicht, nur die Onlineseite.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2010)

Es gibt doch die LUXX Print, alle zwei Monate.


----------



## loop (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo, mir gefallen eure Print ausgaben sehr gut und ich lese auch immer gerne alle Artikel von euch  nur hätte ich eine Bitte und zwar, macht doch die VideoDVD wieder etwas exklusiver. Damit meine ich, dass ich gefühlte 90% schon im Internet gesehen habe. Das mag zwar für Leute ganz schön sein, welche kein Internet haben, aber für den geneigten Onlineleser nicht 
Das wars auch schon mit der Kritik. 

Danke fürs "Zuhören"


----------



## jobo (22. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Müsst ihr halt mehr Geld verlangen. Aber ich weiß noch, wo man sich über Porno-Werbung bzw. diese Handy-Werbung aufgeregt hat, weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr ob das in eurem Magazin war.



Leider war diese Handywerbung schon in der PCGH. Zum Glück gibt es das schon länger nicht mehr. 

Die Werbung nervt schon, ist aber ertragbar.


----------



## potzblitz (23. Juli 2010)

Lohnt sich ein Umstieg vom Sennheiser PC 350 zum  PC 360??? Der Artikel "Die besten Headsets" hat mich ins Grübeln gebracht, ob ich mir nicht mal wieder ein neues Headset anschaffen soll


----------



## windows (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,
mir ist ein Fehler aufgefallen:

Seite 63
"Intel bringt neues Core-i7-Topmodell"


> Der Takt liegt den Informationen zufolge bei 3,46Gigahertz, der L3-Cache bleibt mit acht MiByte unverändert.


Soweit ich (und Google^^) weiß hat der i7-980X 12 MiByte L3-Cache, das schreibt ihr auch in eurem Leistungsindex.

Die Ausgabe selbst fand ich sehr gut und rund um gelungen.

MFG
windows


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es gibt doch die LUXX Print, alle zwei Monate.


 
Hab ich noch nie irgendwo im Laden gesehen.


----------



## windows (29. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie irgendwo im Laden gesehen.


Ich auch nicht, aber man kann sie auf Hardwareluxx abonnieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

Bei mir hatten sie die zeitweilig sogar im Supermarkt, aber mitlerweile sehe ich sie höchstens nochmal an gut bestückten Bahnhofskiosken. (geht aber auch ohne)


----------



## Falke75 (1. August 2010)

Hallo,

was für einen Grund hat es, dass in Eurer Ausgabe 08/10, im Einkaufsführer für PCI-e Karten, die Powercolor Radeon HD 5970 LCS 2+1GB, komplett aus der Bewertung geflogen ist?In Eurer Ausgabe 07/10 stand diese noch auf dem zweiten Platz.!Nun befindet sich die Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 OC mit einer wesentlich schlechteren Bewertung an zweiter Stelle.
Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt!


----------

